# Happy Easter to All!



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope you all enjoy the day!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

whimsy said:


> Hope you all enjoy the day!


Yes! HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYONE! Every picture of Whimsy is beautiful!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy Easter Evelyn and Whimsy! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Miss Whimsy in her Easter finest. Happy Easter.


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

HAPPY EASTER!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Easter, Miss Whimsy! And everyone else too! 

I'm spending Easter on bed with a bad cold... And my doggy nurses... Even the youngest one!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Happy Easter Evelyn and Whimsy. Get over your cold little one.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Feel better, Karen.

Here's my crew this lazy Easter morning. I need to get moving, but they make it hard.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Happy Easter Evelyn and Whimsy. Get over your cold little one.


Ha! SHE doesn't have a cold, I do! I'm just not willing to post a picture of me in my current condition! (Though my husband keeps threatening to post an "Easter picture" of me on Facebook!)

Panda has been AMAZING for a not quite 6 month old puppy. I've been in bed most of the day for the last 5 days. She has been on the bed with me most of that time. I take them down to go play outside a few times a day, so she and Pixel get some run-around time. But the rest of the time, the older ones have had the run of the house, but Poor Panda (because I don't totally trust her yet) has been stuck on the bed with me. I do have a couple of antlers and a few toys for her, but a king size bed is NOT a lot of space for a puppy for this length of time! We've also worked on some training things I can do without getting up... "Touch", "chin" and my favorite that she's working on, "whisper".


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Whimsey, you are so pretty. Your mommie must really be a good groomer! Happy Easter to everyone! I'm sorry to hear you are sick, Karen. Hope you feel better soon. Cute picture you posted. Panda is a doll!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Happy Easter, All! 

Karen, you've been sick long enough, I hope you become much better by the day's end!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama says Happy St. Patrick's Day as that is when she was last groomed professionally. I have been on Spring Break, so I attempted her top knot three times. (My attempts, alas, are not worthy of the forum!) I aspire to be able to do her top knot on my own. One of these days I'm going to "comb through" the forum to find everyone's best tips. For now, let me just say that Whimsy is my inspiration!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishing everyone a Happy Bunny Day! &#128048; Whimsy is looking absolutely gorgeous! Hope your feeling better soon Karen. Looks like one of the doggie nurses is taking excellent care of you! 






Happy Springtime at Filoli


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama says Happy St. Patrick's Day as that is when she was last groomed professionally. I have been on Spring Break, so I attempted her top knot three times. (My attempts, alas, are not worthy of the forum!) I aspire to be able to do her top knot on my own. One of these days I'm going to "comb through" the forum to find everyone's best tips. For now, let me just say that Whimsy is my inspiration!


Shama is as cute as a bug!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally got a Bunny Day picture of Truffles in one of her flower bands she didn't destroy.  &#128048;


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks like you have mastered the top knot, Heather! Truffles has a beautiful coat!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Looks like you have mastered the top knot, Heather! Truffles has a beautiful coat!


I always struggle with the ponytails, but I like these bands. Easy to use.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Karen..Hope you feel better soon! You have some great caretakers with you!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Heather, can you tell us about the bands?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Heather, can you tell us about the bands?


I saw these cute bands when Jeanne posted a picture of Emmie. She said that they were Goody's floral bands. I wasn't able to find them at Walgreen's or CVS, so I ordered them online. Unfortunately Truffles somehow got the package and chewed all but three. There are six in a package. Just google Goody's mini floral bands. They are the perfect size.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful picture of Whimsy! Happy Easter to you too, Evelyn, and to all! Feel better Karen.


----------

